# Flat Fishes 12-3-10



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

SO me and a couple of friends decided to head out on Fri morning around 1030. The seas were almost flat as we left the pass and the wind was barely blowing. We headed out to the first spot in search of flounders and thanks to some bull minnows from Half Hitch we were soon in business. We moved down to the Miss Louise and spotted tons of bait fish and schools of what looked like Bonita boiling the waters.. We made a few casts but were really not set up for them with our bottom rigs. With 3 fish in the boat and the day growing long we decided to head out to the Janet for some bottom bumping. We had caught one good sand perch about 12in long and decided that he would make a fine grouper dinner. We made it to the spot and I loaded him up on my tuna stick and new Penn torque 300. (What a sweet reel !!) Dropped down in a 100 ft of water and it was not long before I got hit like a freight train. The fish was pulling like crazy and I was pumping away and then SNAP  the 40lb fluorocarbon decided to let go !! Dang! I knew I should have been using 80lb leader on that rig. With all of our live bait gone and the hours running long I decided to try a green and silver butterfly jig I bought from bass pro. We positioned back on the spot and the fish finder started going crazy showing fish everwhere. I attached the jig with 8in steel leader and as soon as I let it down BAM !! The reel starts screeming and I am all bowed up trying for dear life to hang on. That fish hit it and never stopped running... He took my $15 jig and steel leader and keep going and sheered me off in about 30 sec. SO who knows what toothy cridders were down there.. If I had to straight guess the first was probably a nice Grouper the way he hit it and tried to run into his hole.. the second could have been anything... 

Here are the flounders we caught ... Not huge but keepers.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6248727&l=8814e897ae&id=669615722


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch, It's not really that hard to upload pictures of the catch. Just click on the paper clip, browse and upload.:thumbup:


----------

